# Conneaut Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to Conneaut on Wednesday trolled breakwalls with spoons had 12 on got 10 in with biggest being around 8 lbs


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report. How far back are you dragging the spoons?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

90 back on Okuma Magda Pro 20 line counters .( Ran spoons behind offshore inline planer boards) By the way I have Waterwolf underwater camera and I captured a steelhead hitting a spoon and then shaking it off will post as soon as I edit that part out .


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, that's awesome! I'd love to see that video! Glad to hear of your catches, way to go!


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

FishIgo said:


> Went to Conneaut on Wednesday trolled breakwalls with spoons had 12 on got 10 in with biggest being around 8 lbs


Thanks for the report. We went out to the long wall Thursday when the waves were supposed to be 2' or less, but were 3-5's instead and busting over the wall. We tried for two hours and got nothing.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

here is the video


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats sweet


----------



## RussPalus (Sep 21, 2015)

How do you get to the long wall in Conneaut?


----------

